# What color should I paint trim in kitchen?



## onlinehandyman (Aug 21, 2008)

*same as cabinets*

Here is what I tell my customers, colors and decorating are a completely personal thing and up to each individual. If it were me I would paint it the same as the cabinets and not introduce to many colors.


----------



## diy diva (Dec 28, 2008)

ONLINEHANDYMAN

Thank you for your input. The Cabinets are a satin finish. I'm assuming I should get semi-gloss for the trim?


----------



## onlinehandyman (Aug 21, 2008)

Diy Diva, again that is a personal decision, but semi gloss on trim is always a good idea.


----------



## FieldersChoice (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree. Semi gloss and the same color as my cabinets. That is how we did ours in our kitchen and it looks awesome.


----------



## SandyK (Dec 31, 2008)

What color is the trim in the rest of your house?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

We fussed over this, and decided on the same white that we did the ceiling and cabinet backs. It made the cabinets and walls look taller.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

diy diva said:


> I just finished painting my kitchen cabinets an ivory color. I'm planning on painting the walls a darker color (goldish color). Shouldthe baseboards/window/doorway trim be painted ivory also. Should I paint the trim pure white or off-white? What would look better? I appreciate any input. If the cabinets were painted a darker color, I would just go with a pure white trim. Ivory cabinets? I'm a little confused. Thanks.


How much natural lighting does the kitchen get?


----------



## diy diva (Dec 28, 2008)

I get alot of natural light in the kitchen.


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

If the kitchen is open and you can see another room, I would paint the trim the same color as the other rooms. It creates a uniformed look and makes it easier and cost effective when touching up baseboards.


----------



## srianto (Jan 5, 2009)

Here are a few tips to chose color for your kitchen


 A few coats of cool, crisp and light colors will the much-desired shot in the arm for small spaces. Dark colors, on the other hand, are a strict no-no, as they make the space appear smaller.
 The impact of natural light on colors must be considered earnestly. Try to bring artificial light sources and colors together, and it's a dead cocktail you are sipping.
 A kitchen that faces north is sure to sizzle with cool tones, while a south facing space soaked in warm tones leave you gasping for breath.
 The kitchen wall and cabinets do not have to the Cane and Able of the kitchen's décor. A uniform color palette that creates harmony between these two elements is sure to cause a sensation.
 If you are keen to experiment just a wee bit, try painting the walls in a shade that's bolder than the one on the cabinets. Something like off-white and pale-yellow will leave onlookers completely transfixed.
 Striking contrasts with the help of bold colors create drama and intrigue with a seductively intense passion.
 Allow the bold colors to transmit some of the magic to the chairs and tables, and watch the stoic calm in the kitchen become past tense instantly.
 The electrifying combination of richly colored hand-painted tiles and plain tiles is a marriage made in design heaven.
 Bright colors like yellow and orange put the zing back into your lackluster culinary experience


----------

